# Edwardian Watercycle



## Hilldodger (12 Aug 2010)

I've just found the footage of my watercycle from 2001 and uploaded it here


----------



## irw (31 Aug 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> I've just found the footage of my watercycle from 2001 and uploaded it here



That's brilliant! You've already got me thinking about how I can modify the still under-construction quadricycle to be amphibious!

Out of interest, what was the license the lock-keeper spoke of?!

By the way, towards the end of the clip, the audio and video were out of sync!


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Sep 2010)

irw said:


> That's brilliant! You've already got me thinking about how I can modify the still under-construction quadricycle to be amphibious!
> 
> Out of interest, what was the license the lock-keeper spoke of?!
> 
> By the way, towards the end of the clip, the audio and video were out of sync!




In theroy, all boats need a licence to use the canal - even a canoe.

Dunno how to sort the sync problem out coz I'm 2 fick when it comes to computery stuff - it's ok on the film I've got here


----------



## raindog (1 Sep 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> I've just found the footage of my watercycle from 2001 and uploaded it here


excellent - thanks for that.


----------

